

Responsive Web Design Testing Tool - marklabedz
http://mattkersley.com/responsive/

======
msredmond
Great tool -- just sent it to our designer. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
marklabedz
Glad to hear. It certainly won't replace more comprehensive testing, but its
good for a quick-and-dirty look.

